# Voltaren Gel



## Shannon (Oct 17, 2010)

Just wondering if your docs let you use this stuff. 
I have terrible joint pain and my GI says this is fine to use. It is an NSAID but is absorbed through the skin and so a lot of docs allow it for Crohn's patients.
I hear a lot do not, however.

Unfortunately, it doesn't do much for me!
Tylenol has long since stopped working.
Ah well!

Any luck with this stuff?


----------



## Crohns08 (Oct 17, 2010)

If it were me, I wouldn't take the chance with an NSAID. Have you tried asking for tramadol? It worked wonders for my joint pain and it's commonly used on crohn's patients. Just something to consider


----------



## Shannon (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks I will ask about it! Sometimes the knee pain is just awful!


----------



## DustyKat (Oct 17, 2010)

The chance of experiencing the same gut side effects are greatly reduced when using the gel as opposed to the tablets.  However the gel still contains the same active ingredient, diclofenac, so there is still a risk of experiencing the same gastrointestinal side effects. 

Dusty.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Oct 17, 2010)

I tried it and it didnt do a thing for me.  I use Myomed, and it is not cheap but it is natural and made by sports med docs.  Just my opinion!


----------



## lseibert (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, 
I use Voltaren Gel and it works for me, I just don't like to use it too often because of the side effects. I think it's worth a try......
:goodluck:


----------



## Shannon (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, might not be worth the risk... Thanks guys! I'm going to see if the joint pain is a steroid thing, because I'm only on the steroids for a couple more weeks - if it persists, I'm looking into the other suggestions!


----------

